# Chihuahua Puppy - food questions



## DeeDee & Jax (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello 
I've got a question as I have a 7 week old male Chi called Jax. I've only had him for two days. At the moment I'm feeding him kibble (pre-soaked in water to make them soft) as recommended by the breeder & I'm mixing in finely diced chicken because he wasn't all that keen on just eating the kibble at first. The majority of it is the kibble though.
I've been on a few websites to learn more about Chi's and I've come across a few that say that they like lean meat mixed in with food items such as rice, pasta, veggies, potatoes, etc. For example, chopped liver with white rice & boiled carrots (finely diced).
I'd be keen to feed him this from time to time & perhaps add some kibble (for extra vitamins & nutrition). When can I start though? Surely he is still too young? 
Would appreciate any feedback!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

What kibble are you feeding him?? 

Any changes should be made slowly. 

I assume (as i said in your other thread he's way to young to be away from his mum) he is fully weaned.. He's not too young to eat food. If you are going to home cook which it sounds like you are RESEARCH throughly.. you need to ensure that he is getting the right amount of vitamins or he can and will get very very sick.. 

There are some other ways you can go

I feed Raw to my dogs (raw meat, bones, organs) this imo is the best way for dogs to eat as its how they eat in their natural state.. its not for everyone thought but worth thinking about and looking into

Next best would be a dehydrated or Pre Made Raw like Ziwi Peak, idk where you live but there is also The Honest Kitchen in the US but we can't get there here, or Natural Instinct in the UK although that has veg in it which they dont nead but is fine.

Good Quality Kibbles are Orijen and Acana in the UK

Just to let you know Dogs do not need grains like pasta/rice etc they are used as fillers.. the foods i've listed are all grain free.

You need to remember you have had him 2 days.. he will be off his food.. so keep an eye out for hypoglycemia, he's away from his mum and litter mates in a strange smelling place with strange smelling humans who he isn't use too.. Its normal for them to be a little off their food or get an upset stomach this early.


----------



## DeeDee & Jax (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in replying!

I'm not sure of the exact brand of the kibble that I'm feeding Jax as I was given it by the breeder. I do know its specifically for a puppy but I will probably change it to a better quality brand when he finishes the bag. I will do a search for those that you mentioned. I'll introduce it gradually, as you said, so that I avoid him getting an upset stomach.

At the moment, Jax is eating well, as he has small portions about 3 - 4 times a day. I have to soak the kibble in a bit of water to make them softer & a few times I have added some chopped chicken (boiled), which he seemed to like quite a bit! I was wondering if you can also feed them boiled ham or oven roasted pork? Its just that my mum had some the other day at hand but we weren't sure if it was OK for us to chop up & mix it with his kibble?

I'm also giving Jax a few spoonfuls of some sugared yoghurt, according to instructions from the breeder. Only once a day though & he seems to look forward to this as if it were a treat. 

I've looked into the raw feeding option but I really don't think its for me as I'm not too good with that sorta thing....  I will probably mix home-cooked food that is specifically prepared for him (such chopped up chicken or pork or liver, etc) with his kibble, as this ought to provide him with good vitamins & nutrients. Or at least I hope it will!

I've also seen on the forum that some Chi owners give their dogs salmon oil? Are these the same salmon oil tablets that people have or are they specifically for dogs? How many times a month do you have to give them this? Do you just break open a tablet & pour it over their food?


----------

